# A little damage to the wing



## goosetalk (Jan 26, 2007)

I shot this pintail last weekend, and I want to get it mounted. I kind of want a flying mount to add to our flying flock, which currently consists of a pair of mallards, a gadwall drake, a hybrid mallard/black duck drake. However, I did a little damage to one wing, and I was wondering if would still work. I wouldn't mind having a standing mount, so either way I'm going to get it mounted.



















Here is the pose of the mallard drake, so the mount would be similar, kind of a banking flock turning to commit.


----------



## Rick Acker (Sep 26, 2002)

Are there any broken bones? Can't tell from the pic. A broken wrist is the only deal breaker on a flying mount...That and missing feathers. Looks like it might be missing a secondary or two. You just have to decide if that matter to you. If the wrist is broken, I would NOT mount it flying. Very difficult to get it to look right!


----------



## TANATA (Oct 31, 2003)

Get it to Rick he'll take care of it. :beer:


----------



## stuffer (Aug 27, 2007)

He'll mount up flying, no problem all I have to do is add a feather that is missing there is a pic of a pintail diving mounted on my website that had no sprigs but set those in just fine. It takes a lot of feathers gone not to work.


----------

